

BBC Click: How to Set Up a VPN at Home Using a Raspberry Pi - merah
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33548728

======
SturgeonsLaw
I've found this script to be a huge timesaver when setting up an OpenVPN
server:

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Nyr/openvpn-
install/master...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Nyr/openvpn-
install/master/openvpn-install.sh)

I can also confirm it works just fine on the Raspberry Pi.

------
Osmium
It'd be nice if those sort of thing became common enough that the BBC had get
some syntax highlighting/code formatting set up.

Not that the BBC is some monolithic entity, but it's still interesting that
they chose to publish this. No doubt some would consider it a political
statement.

------
ClassicFarris
I have a set of scripts that I've compacted into a one-click binary that spin
up new AWS instances as a VPN. Would people buy this? (I'm planning on a Show
HN: in a week or two, once I get the final debugging and product artwork
done.) Even then, I'm really not sure if there is an advantage in having
you're own home-grown VPN or using a service like StrongVPN (or any of the
other "google: private vpn service" VPN service providers)?

I'd like to think that people would want to "run" their own, but I'm wondering
if most even would care.

~~~
Gys
I would not be a client.

An AWS is about US 10 per month ? So that is rather expensive compared to the
online services. The online services have you choose very easily between
different countries. A bit more difficult / limited with AWS ?

Will the 'login' ip address always stay the same in your setup ? (I mean in
case I stop the remote machine and later start it again).

On the upside: AWS is probably more secure (no man in the middle possible) and
maybe faster ?

First you should make a good description of those 'people' who want to run
their own vpn. What are their reasons.

~~~
ClassicFarris
Thanks for the suggestion on the description. That should help in preventing
me from conflating the different use-cases of running a VPN. For example:
viewing a US Netflix account while in India vs. At public coffee shop vs.
Protect myself and my family from persecution.

The login would change as you bring up and down servers. You get a new fresh
install of the service on an instance each time you start a new one up.
(Although the option to start and stop could be easily implemented.)

You can choose between all of the AWS Cities/Countries that AWS offers which
is 9 across Asia, Australia, Europe, The USA and South America. Which
hopefully would provide a good mix for a while.

As for expense, this is where the different use cases come in. If you want to
secure a coffeeshop connection for a few hours then you'd just pay a few cents
for the protection, which I think is reasonable. But if you want a more
permanent connection then I may need to think more about the costs, or
starting and stoping servers automagically to save costs.

------
mcrmonkey
cool

... but ifconfig and nano ... really?

:P

